# Where I Ride



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats just gorgous Dumas! The grass looks so lush and green. I love Arkansas  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

You are welcome! :wink: I LOVE it here! Whenever I thought of Arkansas I always thought, "paddle faster, I hear banjos" :shock: 

It truely is a beautiful state full of some really great people! I am proud to live here.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that's beautiful. Lovely scenary, so big!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

*jaw drops* You get to ride on all of that? :shock: *faints*

Oh how i would love to be able to do that!

Gorgeous property you have there Dumas!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL... Thanks! *smelling salts for appy* :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

is that fuzz buster on your dash???? didn't know cow's could estemate speed!!!, that is really pretty ground to ride on.....every thing here is flat in kansas


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm jealous. We are dealing with NYC and NJ moving in and taking all the land, so i actually would LOVE to live where the "Hillbillies" live. As long as i can live on some nice land like that.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> is that fuzz buster on your dash???? didn't know cow's could estemate speed!!!, that is really pretty ground to ride on.....every thing here is flat in kansas


You would be surprized how fast you can get MOOving on the land! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Actually it is a heater that you can plug into the cigarette lighter, the defroster doesn't do a very good job in our old farm truck anymore. :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

ColleenT said:


> i'm jealous. We are dealing with NYC and NJ moving in and taking all the land, so i actually would LOVE to live where the "Hillbillies" live. As long as i can live on some nice land like that.


I have to admit the I used to try to steer away for the "hillbillies"  Turns out they are really just super down to earth people that appreciate how "simple" life can really be and what is and isn't important. I'm becoming one slowly and surely  and I'm really ok with it! I have totally given up on "keeping up with the Jones" ! I care more about who i am than what I have!  

My hubby keeps giving me a hard time when I say "Bill" sometimes it comes out "BieeeLL" lol


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah i cring when the joneses get a new tractor!!!!........my husband is like a kid in a candy store when he goes to farm auctions.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow...very pretty. Although i don't know if my horse would actually go anywhere with all that green grass...It would be hard to get his head up. Wow you could take an all day ride on all that land!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Twister has been a naughty boy a time or two or seven :x he will reach down and swipe a bite of grass. then look at you over his shoulder like "what did I do?" at least he keeps walking.  He is a work in progress tho. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

